

Ask HN: Is there any reason not to be able to run iOS4 on 1st-gen iPhones/iPods? - rbanffy

The 1st-gen and 2nd-gen iPhone and iPod Touch share the same processor (an ARM11) clocked the same (412 MHz) with the same amount of memory (128 MB). The only difference between the original and 3G is the 3G-capable radio. The only difference between the original iPod Touch and the 2nd-gen one is the addition of a Bluetooth radio.<p>While I would completely understand if iOS4 didn't support the 3G but ran fine on the 3GS, I cannot imagine anything other than pure unadulterated greed as the reason for it to run on 3G and not on the original.<p>Anyone wants to offer a clue?
======
macwarlock
According to wikipedia (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ipod_touch#Models>)
there is actually a difference in processors for the 1G/2G iPod Touch:

1st generation: ARM11 620 MHz (underclocked to 400 MHz, then 412 MHz)

2nd generation: ARM11 620 MHz (underclocked to 533 MHz),[1] with internal ARM7
core for Jazelle acceleration

This seems inline with my experiences. My 1G ipod touch seems slower than my
sister's 2G.

~~~
rbanffy
Thanks

The iPhone-specific article is nowhere near as complete. Still, the difference
between original iPhone and iPhone 3G seems merely cosmetic:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_iOS_devices>

So, if the 3G is capable of running iOS4, the original iPhone, along with the
original iPod Touch, should run it as well.

